# Cubers in Toronto/GTA



## Cubified (Aug 15, 2016)

Any one here want to start a cubing club and if so give me your skype my skype: adamschkolne


----------



## Liquid Jer (Apr 7, 2017)

Is there a cubing club in Toronto?


----------

